# tavata + läheltä



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Usarissa uutisoitiin tänään, että



> Poliisi tapasi miehen Kiteen keskustan koulun läheltä kassin ja oluiden kanssa.



Tässä olisin odottanut muotoa _lähellä_.

Mitä olisi tarkoittanut _Poliisi tapasi miehen keskustan koulun lähe*llä*_? Vai käykö tällainen lause ylipäätään?

Hyvää keskiviikkoa


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> Mitä olisi tarkoittanut _Poliisi tapasi miehen keskustan koulun lähe*llä*_? Vai käykö tällainen lause ylipäätään?


Tavata-verbillä on kaksi merkitystä:
- kohdata (meet)
- tavoittaa, saada kiinni (catch)

Poliisi tapasi miehen keskustan koulun lähe*llä* = Police met this man... (and let him go)
Poliisi tapasi miehen keskustan koulun lähe*ltä* = Police caught this man... (and arrested him)

Hyvää torstaita, Gavril.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos, H.

Se vastaa siis (jonkin verran) rakennetta _Kala kalastettiin järve*stä*_. 



Hakro said:


> Tavata-verbillä on kaksi merkitystä:
> - kohdata (meet)
> - tavoittaa, saada kiinni (catch)
> 
> Poliisi tapasi miehen keskustan koulun lähe*llä* = Police met this man... (and let him go)
> Poliisi tapasi miehen keskustan koulun lähe*ltä* = Police caught this man... (and arrested him)
> 
> Hyvää torstaita, Gavril.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

_Tavata_ -verbiä on tässä voitu käyttää myös _löytää_ -verbin sijaan (sijasta ;-)

Poliisi löysi miehen koulun läheltä (ja nappasi kiinni, tai sitten ei)


----------

